# Bosch 4100 Dado Blade Set?



## kjackson82 (Mar 25, 2013)

I would like to get a Dado Blade set for my Bosch 4100. I have searched for recommendations on size and can't seem to find a consensus. Should i go with a 6" or 8"? And any recommendations on good value for the money?

I do have the Dado blade insert for the saw on order.


----------



## bnaboatbuilder (Jan 10, 2013)

I have the Bosch 4100 and use the Freud SD208 dado set, bought from Amazon. That dado set has been flawless for me. Perfect splinter free crosscut dados in plywood and walnut.

The price difference between the SD208 8" set and SD206 6" set is only $3 on Amazon so take your pick. The 8" set is a quiet running dado.

I also have the dado insert for the saw but I don't use it, I make my own zero clearance inserts. My main go-to dado width is 1/2" so I have a dedicated insert for that. 

Something to consider with our saw is that getting a full 3/4" set stacked on the arbor doesn't work (won't fit) as is with the washers from the saw and from the Bosch dado insert set (a thinner washer is provided). The arbor has a small radius on the inside edge. The normal thick washers have a chamfer to fit over that radius. The thinner washer from Bosch dado insert set does not have the chamfer. I haven't retrofitted a washer yet to fit over that spot on the inner edge of the arbor. Just a quirk of the design. Easiest way to overcome that is to take a metal file to the inside of the washer and chamfer off the needed clearance on the thin washer.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't own one yet but my research seems to indicate that unless you intend to cut very deep dados that the 6 inch is best for that class of saw (I own the Ridgid competition saw R4510). Less strain on the less powerful motor. I been looking at these.

Oshlun SDS-0630 6-Inch 30 Tooth Stack Dado Set with 5/8-Inch Arbor - Amazon.com

Freud SD206 6-Inch Professional Dado - Amazon.com

GCG


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

kjackson82 said:


> I would like to get a Dado Blade set for my Bosch 4100. I have searched for recommendations on size and can't seem to find a consensus. Should i go with a 6" or 8"? And any recommendations on good value for the money?
> 
> I do have the Dado blade insert for the saw on order.


I use the Freud 6" dado on my 4100...
works fine...
no complaints...


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I've got a very good 6" set, would give me up to a 1 1/4" dado depth but i don't think i've ever gone deeper than 1/2" or 3/4" at most. I also have a cheap 8" set that i use every now and then to do half-laps in 4 x 4's. The 6" spins up easier and offers a much nicer cut than the 8" (it's a much nicer set). 

The 6" is my preference by far--but the 8" has a purpose. Since it's limited purpose and use FOR ME, and framing type work when i do use it, i didn't invest much in it.

The real question--what will YOU do with it?? Dados in anything up to 2 x stock--6" will work. Some saws (Ryobi BT3000 and BT3100 come to mind) can't cut as wide with an 8" stack due to clearance issues. What's your saw's manual tell you? 

earl


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

I use the Freud SD306 on my Bosch, with no problems. 
If using more than 1/2" though, the outer arbor washer is used as the inner washer and a special thin washer is used for the outer. That keeps things spaced right on the arbor.
Also, be careful when using the 1/16" chipper as it _will_ drop into the threads if you're not careful. DAMHIKT.


----------



## kjackson82 (Mar 25, 2013)

rcp612 said:


> I use the Freud SD306 on my Bosch, with no problems.
> If using more than 1/2" though, the outer arbor washer is used as the inner washer and a special thin washer is used for the outer. That keeps things spaced right on the arbor.
> Also, be careful when using the 1/16" chipper as it _will_ drop into the threads if you're not careful. DAMHIKT.


Where do you get the special thin washer for the outside?


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

It comes with the Bosch dado insert #TS1007.
But, now they are saying that you don't even need an outer washer for dado stacks over 1/2". Just use the original outer washer as the inner, set the stack up, and just add the arbor nut.


----------



## Wags (Nov 28, 2021)

rcp612 said:


> It comes with the Bosch dado insert #TS1007.
> But, now they are saying that you don't even need an outer washer for dado stacks over 1/2". Just use the original outer washer as the inner, set the stack up, and just add the arbor nut.


i just use the nut on the outside and switch the outer washer for the inner washer but be careful on not to over tighten or let the carbide teeth rest on each other. You will get a dado bottom that’ll be grooved or show a tilted cut


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, @Wags


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Wags


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Wags, been awhile since this post. Lot of good stuff on here.


----------

